# application/x-mplayer2 giving issues in Non-IE browsers



## madhu1982 (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

We are trying to play a .wmv file as an embedded object in our website.This embedded object is interfering with navigation flyout menu on the top of the page for all non-ie browsers. This is not happening in IE after we included some class-id. The Menu is getting overlapped by the embedded video object. We tried various suggestions from different sites but in vain. Below is the snippet of code we are using. Any suggestions for this.

<div>



</div>

Welcome to NTUC U Portal


----------

